# Aura Extender



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Coming soon
Extends the drying time of Aura
Like the way a glaze extender would

Should be here in a month or two

Personally I love the way it dries so fast
Once you get used to it, it's great
But I could see how it might help with brushing out 6-panel doors and such
That's still an issue


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Slick

My initial reaction is I wouldnt mess with it since we understand how it works and like it. However, as you mentioned, it can be a little too quick on larger trim elements. In those situations it could be nice to soap it up a little. We have used fluotrol in it successfully. 

Is the product you are describing something that BM is offering specifically for use in aura?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes, according to BM it's an Aura specific product


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Yes, according to BM it's an Aura specific product


At some point, do you start to wonder if they are just coming up with new stuff to sell us? They even have aura specific roller covers...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Well...yeah it doesn't hurt to market stuff that way
But the truth is, that base is just so darn different
I'm sure the extender was to address complaints of the quick drying time
It doesn't need conditioning...just an extended working time
I'm sure it wouldn't work in the other bases anyway...or rather, why would you need it in the other ones

It's sort of like those color foundations for Aura
Sort of like a tinted primer...but not really
There's really no use for them except for Aura

The specific cover is a sticking point with Wooster, who makes all the other Ben Moore branded brushes and rollers
The Aura cover is made by Premier Roller
It's a good marketing and introduction move...seeing as some of your old favorite tools and tricks do not work well with Aura
I'm not convinced that sleeve is the best, but some of my old faves do not work well with Aura
...but that's another thread


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Slick
> 
> My initial reaction is I wouldnt mess with it since we understand how it works and like it. However, as you mentioned, it can be a little too quick on larger trim elements. In those situations it could be nice to soap it up a little. We have used fluotrol in it successfully.
> 
> Is the product you are describing something that BM is offering specifically for use in aura?


It didn't sag on you with Floetrol? I've thinned the cut can with a shot of water just to loosen it up a bit and it tends to sag. It's funny that they're coming out with an extender because it specifically says on the back of the cans, do not add anything.

Doesn't it feel like BM should have had their acts together a little better regarding Aura?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

GMack said:


> It didn't sag on you with Floetrol? I've thinned the cut can with a shot of water just to loosen it up a bit and it tends to sag. It's funny that they're coming out with an extender because it specifically says on the back of the cans, do not add anything.
> 
> Doesn't it feel like BM should have had their acts together a little better regarding Aura?


Even without Fluotrol it wants to sag if you go on too heavy. With it, even more so. I guess the key is multiple thin coats, which is what do.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

You can't load it up on corners (like you can with Regal) while brushing (or spraying) or it'll sag

I wouldn't add water, but I prefer thicker paints

The extender is simply that, it's only to give the product more open time
It is not a conditioner

I suspect they did not expect consumers to NOT want it to dry quickly
Personally, although it's a bit of a learning curve, I prefer it that way

Though there are a few things that aren't working out well
Brushing 6-panel doors...you better be good with your brushwork, it's not for the slow brushers out there
I can see some needing some more open time for that kind of stuff


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Is the product you are describing something that BM is offering specifically for use in aura?


It's also a VOC thing
Aura is not considered ultra-low VOC when a solvent, like Floetrol, is added
The Aura Extender will only increase VOCs (aprox) 5 g/l


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

slickshift said:


> You can't load it up on corners (like you can with Regal) while brushing (or spraying) or it'll sag
> 
> I wouldn't add water, but I prefer thicker paints
> 
> I prefer paints to apply as fast as water, remain soaking wet while I'm applying them, dry instantly when I'm done, cover in one coat, and level out to a glass-like finish. I really don't think this is too much to ask. :thumbup:


----------



## Bibleman (Feb 6, 2008)

So I pay 50 bucks for a gallon of Aura and now I have to buy and additve as well so I can actually paint doors with it? Oh, add in the time it takes to strain the blobs out of it too. IMHO BM=Overpriced mediocre paint. After twelve years I finally changed brands. Just my two cents.
PS I will admit it does cover very well in deep base colors which is the only time I buy it.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Bibleman said:


> So I pay 50 bucks for a gallon of Aura and now I have to buy and additve as well so I can actually paint doors with it? Oh, add in the time it takes to strain the blobs out of it too. IMHO BM=Overpriced mediocre paint. After twelve years I finally changed brands. Just my two cents.
> PS I will admit it does cover very well in deep base colors which is the only time I buy it.


 
I thought the blobs were just a fluke. The last two times I bought Aura it was filled with trash and I had to strain it.


----------

